# Hey Boer breeders



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

What do you guys feed your animals at the different stages of their lives ? 

This is only my second winter raising goats solo. I am currently feeding my bred does free choice grass hay, alfalfa hay, and a handful or so of oats at night. 

My bucks are getting free choice grass hay. 

My plan is to feed my kids free choice grass hay and free choice alfalfa, oats and 20% grain. Not for sure how it will work maybe some one can chime in on that too  

* I am raising my kids to sell for meat. 

I just like to see how every one else feeds their goats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Around here everyone gets free choice alfalfa, even the 5 yr old wether.
Does get a 17% ration during lactation till weaning.
Kids get creep fed the same grain three times daily till 8 or 9 months.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, good advice.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have spoiled goats. They get 2nd cut mixed orchard grass hay and 18% meat grower pellets. Hmmmm......maybe they don't need grain?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 8 does - all bred. 6 of the does have a decent grass/clover mix hay round bale available 24/7. 2 others <1 being a naughty bully!!> are separated at night and given flakes of the same kind of hay <they get to go out with the others during the day if weather permits>.

Everyone gets 1lb. of 16% medicated, pelleted feed and we mix about 1/2 cup or so of cracked corn in it. 
We only have a couple of acres, so not much grazing land. There is a little browse left this time of year, nothing great, but they still go out every day for hours, and pretty much only eat hay afternoon through morning.

We don't feed alfalfa hay anymore because our girls are wasteful. Didn't matter if it was 100% alfalfa, or a slight mix with grass. Got too expensive, but they've been doing fine on what we've been doing


----------

